# Guys happy with the screen choice ?



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Currently I am at sams club about to purchase the tablet. But its smaller than I thought even doh I knew it was a 7 inch . Perfect size but man I can't decide if its worth going about 3 ish inches from the gnex lol. Help hahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone who's got it. Please tell me what your thoughts are.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Depends if you want something portable.

I have a 10" HP Touchpad with CM9 on it. A bit big to carry with me.

I also have the SGN phone.

I'm hoping the N7 tab will work to take with me. Battery life is very good.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Depends if you want something portable.
> 
> I have a 10" HP Touchpad with CM9 on it. A bit big to carry with me.
> 
> ...


Yea. True about portability. Specs wise can't complain. 
I'm debating if its worth an extra 3 ish screen size. Grrrrrrr lol . 
Thanks for the input.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Just buy it. You can always sell it for what you paid. Once this current stock is gone, there won't be anymore until August. Or so they say.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Buy it and try it out. I'm sure they will take it back within a certain time frame if you don't like it. 3 inches might not sound big but will make for a much more pleasant time browsing, playing games, watching videos and reading.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I was told 30 day return policy at mine.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Fine. Lol buying it now hahha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

How many did they have?

I was the first and could have bought all 5 (and probably should have).


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

5 I think. I live in a retirement place so I highly doubt it will sold out fast lol I could be wrong

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

They have 7 actually. Just got mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

Continuing OT, I ordered the 16gb from staples.com this a.m.--free delivery scheduled for Mon or Tues. Hassle-free returns with Staples.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

You'll have to let us know how you like it since you were unsure. I know I'll love mine and so will my GNex as it won't die anymore since I won't use it as much lol.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> You'll have to let us know how you like it since you were unsure. I know I'll love mine and so will my GNex as it won't die anymore since I won't use it as much lol.


For sure. As of right now I'm returning what I just bought lol.

The button left side of the screen was either unglue or what cause it was popping off







. I pushed it back and it stayed but now has a line on the screen .

I can press the side borders and I would select the screen..... lol grrrr

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> For sure. As of right now I'm returning what I just bought lol.
> 
> The button left side of the screen was either unglue or what cause it was popping off
> 
> ...


That sucks, hopefully they'll have more you can exchange it with.


----------



## cheami (Dec 16, 2011)

Typing on a nexus 7 now...

7 inch just feels perfect. It fits perfectly in my hands at near any position (other than completely on back with the screen facing down). I thought a 7 inch would be too small but I wouldn't have it any way now that I've got my hands on one.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

OK the second one was awesome. Two word. Love it! This thing is just right as far as the size. Typing aint too awkward . Sound is loud and screen looooks sweet. Yes that 3 inch does make a world of difference. Love how the backing feels. So soft and I wanna rub my face on it lol plus gives you the sense of not dropping it or slipping .

Glad I jumped on this bad boy.

This does have the 5th core right?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Gnex can maybe rest or break from getting flashed every other hour lol . I wouldn't mind this being a phone hahahah

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> That sucks, hopefully they'll have more you can exchange it with.


They only had 3 left lol those 4 went fast

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> You'll have to let us know how you like it since you were unsure. I know I'll love mine and so will my GNex as it won't die anymore since I won't use it as much lol.


Same here.... most expensive extended battery ever lol


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

IDK, I just picked one up today too and I can't help but think why do I need a bigger version of my phone?? I mean don't get me wrong, it is SUPER nice, but what do I like more, a bigger version of my phone or $250?? Right now I am leaning towards $250 ...

Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...

~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

YankInDaSouth said:


> IDK, I just picked one up today too and I can't help but think why do I need a bigger version of my phone?? I mean don't get me wrong, it is SUPER nice, but what do I like more, a bigger version of my phone or $250?? Right now I am leaning towards $250 ...
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...
> 
> ~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


That's what my wife said to. But then I said, "Because I'm rich bitch!" So I threw my money at the screen....... my wifi must be slow though cuz I still haven't been able to successfully download the Nexus7 Tablet.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> IDK, I just picked one up today too and I can't help but think why do I need a bigger version of my phone?? I mean don't get me wrong, it is SUPER nice, but what do I like more, a bigger version of my phone or $250?? Right now I am leaning towards $250 ...
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...
> 
> ~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


That's what I keep telling myself but finally I decide to lay money down and man I haven't let go of it since then. Its worth the money for the buy and if you love your gnex. You'll for sure love this 7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> That's what I keep telling myself but finally I decide to lay money down and man I haven't let go of it since then. Its worth the money for the buy and if you love your gnex. You'll for sure love this 7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Not doubt I love it ... it is a fantastic tablet. I've never had a tablet before and for the price this is a great deal. Just can't help but think I just dropped $250 on a super-sized version of my phone ... IDK, maybe its just me.

Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...

~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Not doubt I love it ... it is a fantastic tablet. I've never had a tablet before and for the price this is a great deal. Just can't help but think I just dropped $250 on a super-sized version of my phone ... IDK, maybe its just me.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...
> 
> ~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


30 day return policy lol .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I do hate how short of a effing charging cord they give you doh....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Not doubt I love it ... it is a fantastic tablet. I've never had a tablet before and for the price this is a great deal. Just can't help but think I just dropped $250 on a super-sized version of my phone ... IDK, maybe its just me.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...
> 
> ~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


I bought one too and thought the exact same thing. It's just a bigger gnex without the phone piece.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I do hate how short of a effing charging cord they give you doh....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah!! What's up with that?!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

dspcap said:


> I bought one too and thought the exact same thing. It's just a bigger gnex without the phone piece.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Right?! So I am not alone??

If I traveled a lot and spent a ton of time sitting in an airport or something like that, then I can see the bigger screen being nice to have. But as of now I just can't justify the $$$ I spent, BUT I will play like crazy before returning it







:lol:









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

I can justify the screen size difference because of the fact I read a lot of books and magazines lol. 7 inch is perfect. I'm the customer Google wants, switching my magazine subscriptions 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Not doubt I love it ... it is a fantastic tablet. I've never had a tablet before and for the price this is a great deal. Just can't help but think I just dropped $250 on a super-sized version of my phone ... IDK, maybe its just me.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...
> 
> ~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


Lot of 10 inch tabs on the market, maybe that's what you should go for.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

padraic said:


> Lot of 10 inch tabs on the market, maybe that's what you should go for.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Not sure its the size that's the issue ... think its more of the "why do I need a super-sized phone". This is my first tablet so IDK, maybe this a common thought when you get your first tab???

Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...

~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Not sure its the size that's the issue ... think its more of the "why do I need a super-sized phone". This is my first tablet so IDK, maybe this a common thought when you get your first tab???
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...
> 
> ~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


Definitely wasn't I was thinking when I bought my Xoom. When I'm at home, the only reason I have my phone on me is to check texts. The tablet does everything I would do on my phone, only better.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

nhat said:


> So what you're saying is that tablets aren't for you? They're not for everybody. I don't view my Xoom as a bigger version of my GNexus. When I'm at home, I'd rather browse the internet on my Xoom than on my phone. Better battery life, bigger screen, and stand cases make a huge difference especially when I'm doing something that doesn't require I carry my 15" laptop around.
> 
> Where tablets really shine is during travel. I've gone on several trips and have left my laptop at home because the Xoom and Gnexus provide everything I need. Only thing I miss is the ability to hop on Diablo 3!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am still torn ...

Although I can say I am here at church as a volunteer sitting and guarding a door to make sure no kids escape (basically doing nothing LOL) and I sure do wish I had the bigger screen to play on. So I can see the benefits of a tablet; just not sure my life style warrants one ATM.

Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...

~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

A while back I read an argument that said calling a tablet "Just a big phone" is like calling a pool "Just a big bathtub." yeah you still get wet, but the experience is clearly different.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Trust me that's what I keep thinking if I can justify the size. Trust me I was on your side justifying things. About money. If I wanted that I would just flash that tablet ROM on gnex. 
I finally pulled the gun and don't regret it. Size didn't bother me as much anymore.

Its more of a hardware buy really is what I settled for. Quad core cmon who wouldnt want that and for the price? You can find that around without dumping 400 bucks +
The tab build quality is awesome and plus its made by my favorite comp maker Asus. 
I can actually let me gnex rest so I don't wear it down fast (crack flashing) especially I won't upgrade with discount price anymore because of that shared data plan. Unlimited data ftw lol
Then I can run this tegra 3 games woot lol. Pluuuus 25 dollars on Google play And 10 bucks on Google wallet.

As far as me. I'm very happy with the buy and worth the 200-250 bucks for it. Coming from a poor man who can buy those other dual core tabs lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Yeah, I am still torn ...
> 
> Although I can say I am here at church as a volunteer sitting and guarding a door to make sure no kids escape (basically doing nothing LOL) and I sure do wish I had the bigger screen to play on. So I can see the benefits of a tablet; just not sure my life style warrants one ATM.
> 
> ...


As far as gaming handheld. I think 7" is perfect size. Don't have to reach awkward position with your thumbs etc lol about to buy max Payne hahah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

jocampbe said:


> A while back I read an argument that said calling a tablet "Just a big phone" is like calling a pool "Just a big bathtub." yeah you still get wet, but the experience is clearly different.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's a great analogy and literally made me LOL









Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...

~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> As far as gaming handheld. I think 7" is perfect size. Don't have to reach awkward position with your thumbs etc lol about to buy max Payne hahah
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes, temple run on N7 is awesome no doubt









Sent via Tapatalk whilst on the go ...

~~~ You can't be on the bleeding edge without a little blood ~~~


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Yes, temple run on N7 is awesome no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's terrible on a 10" screen. Some games just weren't meant to have that much real estate. Major Mayhem is way better on my Xoom than on my GNexus


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

OK, got this bad by paired up with my Logitech BT keyboard and I gotta say ... this is pretty sweet 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> OK, got this bad by paired up with my Logitech BT keyboard and I gotta say ... this is pretty sweet
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Got it huh? Lol.

Now I need a good game to buy with that 25 dollar play

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Got it huh? Lol.
> 
> Now I need a good game to buy with that 25 dollar play
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


LOL, yeah its growing on me 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I really want one, but is it worth selling my Transformer Prime for? I feel like the Prime is great, but I barely use it unless I'm reading flipboard or carelessly browsing the web.


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

i'd love for someone with a Galaxy Nexus and a Nexus 7 post a video on youtube...

Pro's/Cons

Pros
Nexus Device supported by google
Dev's will have an easy time with the device = ROM's/Kernels every other day
Portability
Battery Life
AOSP - if thats what you dig
Screen Size (for a tab, not to big, not to small - this goes along with portability)
Build quality and internal Spec's for a 7 inch tab
Cons
No HDMI out / HML Adampter (im guessing they did this so people would buy into the Q and Google's Play Store)
---> for HDMI out this is kinda huge with the announcement of XBMC for android
No expandable Storage
Screen size... If you own a Galaxy Nexus (as mentioned by many in the thread) its like getting a bigger version of a phone
Not many tablet optimized app's (compared to other tablets on the market)
The glass - google has mentoned it is made by corning, but it is not gorilla glass, so this is potential for scratches if you plan on having no case/screen protector.
As with any android product - wait 3 months and something bigger/better will come out

feel free to agree/disagree with me as i have not had a chance to play with one yet and i do eventually plan on getting one once i sell my old wifi Xoom. if you can think of any other pro's con's feel free to add to the list!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I really want one, but is it worth selling my Transformer Prime for? I feel like the Prime is great, but I barely use it unless I'm reading flipboard or carelessly browsing the web.


I sold mine to get one. The smaller form factor looks like it will be better. The 10 inchers are too big IMO.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> I sold mine to get one. The smaller form factor looks like it will be better. The 10 inchers are too big IMO.


I'll probably be going to Sams Club tomorrow


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I sold mine to get one. The smaller form factor looks like it will be better. The 10 inchers are too big IMO.


the only thing I really like about my Kindle Fire is the form factor...as soon as I picked it up I realized how much I wanted a real tablet in that size, rather than an oversized PMP.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

number5toad said:


> the only thing I really like about my Kindle Fire is the form factor...as soon as I picked it up I realized how much I wanted a real tablet in that size, rather than an oversized PMP.


yeah I found myself not using the transformer much after the first week. Too big to easily type on too. Just deliver my damn N7 UPS!


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

ik this may be a bit off topic - but does anyone know.think it will be possible to enable this for an MHL adapter (through a custom rom)?


----------



## T3N_Y3ARS_GON3 (Dec 31, 2011)

Before I even say this I prepare my self to be flamed.... I feel the same way as some of the others saying its just a bigger version on my phone. I had a *Pad and decided to get a transformer prime and give my *Pad to the wife.... one week later I found my self returning the Prime and getting my wife a *Pad off craigslist because it felt like having a bigger phone Reading this thread being the tech junky I am I think I may add the 10 inch nexus tab to my collection when it comes out some day. One thing I can say to those that aren't sure if the will use a tablet is when I'm home I rarely turn on the computer anymore  I love having some form of a tablet.

/me Prepares for the flame









Sent from my Jelly Belly Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Before I even say this I prepare my self to be flamed.... I feel the same way as some of the others saying its just a bigger version on my phone. I had a *Pad and decided to get a transformer prime and give my *Pad to the wife.... one week later I found my self returning the Prime and getting my wife a *Pad off craigslist because it felt like having a bigger phone Reading this thread being the tech junky I am I think I may add the 10 inch nexus tab to my collection when it comes out some day. One thing I can say to those that aren't sure if the will use a tablet is when I'm home I rarely turn on the computer anymore  I love having some form of a tablet.
> 
> /me Prepares for the flame
> 
> ...


No flame everyone is entitled to their opinions man.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey mustang. No Sams club around?

Been playing dead trigger and graphics are great for tablets and newer games even look better. 
Size is perfect for a gaming also.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T3N_Y3ARS_GON3 (Dec 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol no joke man. Mine should come I'd guess Tuesday and I can't freakin wait!
> 
> No flame everyone is entitled to their opinions man.


I just like variety!! My PC dual boots Windows and Mac OS lmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Pics look better on the n7 . Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if i will be able to pair my iMac keyboard with the N7? My fiance is getting me one for my birthday in August and it would be so sick to pair my keyboard with it.


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought a Nook Color when it came out, had a lot of fun with it for almost a year. Picked up a Touchpad during the firesale, not because it was bigger, though I wanted to see how that was so it was a draw. I sent the Nook Color off to a family member to share the Android love. Have been using the Touchpad with AOKP ever since, but find myself taking it less places. In private, I can sit there with the 10" screen and do what I want to do, but I feel awkward if anyone is around, I can't explain it. The Touchpad is a good tablet and I will be keeping it around, but the 7" form factor is a better size for taking around, just grab it and go, it's not an afterthought.

Playing games is a big advantage at this size. Some of the games that come out are great fun on a phone, but rough and frustrating at times when your fingers get in the way of the screen, there's such little real estate on a phone and any screen coverage is exaggerated by the size. At the 10" size, it's too big to be holding in your hand for most games, and the controls are set up for phones. There are tablet optimized games, but I found myself using the sixaxis controller instead of the touchscreen (best app to buy, by the way, for people looking at what aps to pay for with the $25 play credit...), so that was just another device to tote around if I wanted to play games on the 10" touchpad.

At 7", it's the perfect size, and a better optimized resolution than the 4:3 TP... I will still use my PS3 controller but I don't feel like I need to. It's a lighter tablet, smaller, easier to use on screen controls... it's what I missed when I got rid of my Nook.

Another advantage over the Touchpad is the Tegra 3. While the Touchpad isn't SLOW, there's Tegra 3 optimized apps. With Chainefire3d (the second app I recommend buying), I could play any of those Tegra 3 optimized games since it was all just coding. What I am most excited about though, is Splashtop THD (the third app I would recommend buying). Without a Tegra processor, I had to download the regular version of Splashtop, which couldn't play games on my computer as well as the THD version could (it's optimized for Tegra devices and computers with Nvidia graphics cards and supposedly can play desktop games quite well, and has profiles available for popular games that allow you to use touch input)

So this is a long post...

Here's a list of recommend apps, specifically for tablet gamers:
Splashtop THD ($9.99 http://tinyurl.com/6td39x5)
Sixaxis Pair Tool ($1.99 http://tinyurl.com/7yhybfu)
Chainfire 3D Pro ($3.99 http://tinyurl.com/8xq6nbn)

Games:
NBA Jam ($4.99 http://tinyurl.com/c9yc6qv)
GTA III ($4.99 http://tinyurl.com/77ym8yj)
Modern Combat 3 ($6.99 http://tinyurl.com/73l32om)
Battlefield Bad Company 2 (I can't find the Play link....)(edit: THIS IS FOR XPERIA PLAY...whoops! If you have an xperia play, and do a TiBu then you're going to enjoy it)
Wargus ($3.45 http://tinyurl.com/7n44amr) (You can play Warcraft 2 and it's expansions in a touch-optimized application, this kills hours of time, especially for fans of the old school WC game!)

And an endless choice of emulators... this experience is vastly improved with the sixaxis pair tool. FPse for Playstation emulation + Tegra 3 + PS3 controller? You're gonna have drool stains on your shirt.

Oh! I recommend getting Dead Trigger before they up the price to match Shadowgun! It is 99 cents right now.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Man is this normal to get super hot on the bottom left corner (upright position). It gets super hot and I feel like its going to melt glues around the screen or what not lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Sam's Club had 1 left 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Sam's Club had 1 left
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Enjoy it! Enjoy the $25 Google credit also 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Whataspaz before you leave check the screen make sure they are in tack or not unglued or whatever lol. Just a heads up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Sam's Club had 1 left
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


WOOO HOOOO!

Get a seat belt on that thing and high tail it back to the house ASAP!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> WOOO HOOOO!
> 
> Get a seat belt on that thing and high tail it back to the house ASAP!


That's what I did until I found my screen was not glued in right lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> Whataspaz before you leave check the screen make sure they are in tack or not unglued or whatever lol. Just a heads up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nope, it's just fine. Rooted and ready to flash something on dis batch


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Sam's Club had 1 left
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Judging by those seats its either a 350Z or a Sentra Spec-v.... and a girl? awesome


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

altimax98 said:


> Judging by those seats its either a 350Z or a Sentra Spec-v.... and a girl? awesome


It's a Chevy Cruze


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

altimax98 said:


> It's a Chevy Cruze


Lol way off! It's OK though because judging a car by the seats is not the easiest of tasks. And something tells me WhataSpaz isn't a girl. Hot girls don't ROM. It's just not what hot girls do.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

.... dead pixel ftw










Dead pixel but the color changes unless I just don't see it with full bright colors lol.

On black background I see white tiny little pixels. 
Low brightness I can barely see it but full brightness man its all there.

Would that be stuck or dead? Tried those rave dead pixel fixer color.. nada

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

